# My buying experience on here!!!!!!!poss scammed



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Thought I would start a thread to my experience of a purchase I have made from a member on here.

I joined not long back as I was doing up a frontal crashed tt roadster 225 and thought I might be able to buy a few bits I needed.

Started a thread in the wanted section and advertised for the parts I wanted.

After a few days I was contacted by WALKERSKY ( aka paul woodward) and he informed me he could get me a front bumper, and wing and would spray them as well for 280 quid, I agreed and paid him by bank transfer on the 11th april, he also offered to get me a front panel and next day paid him another 110 quid so he has had 390 quid from me for 3 parts.

Everything fine until I insisted on a phone conversation and then became abusive, alarm bells rang and I googled him and low and behold he pops up as ripping quite a lot of people on various car forums over last few years.

My bank are unable to help as bank transfer so contacted police who insist I give him 2 weeks to deliver goods.

Me and Mr woodward had a heated few mails and I admit to giving as good as I got and told him I would go upto Widnes and see him if I did not receive my money or goods, he admits his previous scams but insists he is a changed man and will deliver goods.

We agree to carry on and he insists he will ask for an apology when the courier knocks on my door!!!!!!!! I agree I will gladly apologise and will even start a thread to do so, but won't hold my breath!!!!!!!!!

Just before Bank holiday I ask for an update and he spun a story about being ill and then the bank holiday stopped him from posting etc etc etc, even though I have had lots delivered in last week!!

Again we exchanged words and still insists my stuff will be delivered.

Now been over two weeks and nothing so police are now involved, been given a statement and will sort it.

Writing this as a warning to anyone else buying from here or anywhere else, if he delivers I will appologise but probably spot a flying pig first.

These people ruin things for all the genuine nice trustworthy people on here.

Will update on progression

steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

steve that is probably the worst i have heard of on here, hope you get it sorted either way m8


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks mate but down to him to do the right thing.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

skitty said:


> Thanks mate but down to him to do the right thing.


scum is scum no matter where they are from i am afraid bud.............have you pm'd the mods for help?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

The FS section on here fails on so many levels it's not even funny.

No way of warning people on there as no replies allowed, no limits on new members selling things, it really is a scammers' paradise.

The pig-headed staff won't admit that it's not working as the way it is now makes their lives easier, despite the fact that there has been an obvious marked increase in scammers since the system was changed.

:roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

deffo needs changing on how sellers are ranked or can sell on here


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

To be honest, mods were helpful earlier in the transaction but pm'ed one two days ago to say I involved the police and not replied at all and been on here since, feel I have had no help and accused has been on here and could be dealing with people as far as I know!

I am new to here and 100% and waiting for start date for Essex police force so not nessasarly gonna be newbies who rip people but obviously more likely, I tend to treat people on my own morals which is obviously my down fall.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

skitty said:


> To be honest, mods were helpful earlier in the transaction but pm'ed one two days ago to say I involved the police and not replied at all and been on here since, feel I have had no help and accused has been on here and could be dealing with people as far as I know!
> 
> I am new to here and 100% and waiting for start date for Essex police force so not nessasarly gonna be newbies who rip people but obviously more likely, I tend to treat people on my own morals which is obviously my down fall.


just interveined and reported to mods....... they will act am sure as too many cases on selling side now


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> skitty said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, mods were helpful earlier in the transaction but pm'ed one two days ago to say I involved the police and not replied at all and been on here since, feel I have had no help and accused has been on here and could be dealing with people as far as I know!
> ...


not wanting to exacerbate the situation but what exactly do you think mods can do here gaz? There has been PM exchanges between skitty and john-h and it's now in the hands of the police.

you seem to think it's our job / fault on loads of different occaisions to do your bidding!!!!!

we are monitoring for posts by walkersky

cheers


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi ikon, hell its a hard one i know sir, how to or where to. but too many getting ripped off now from sellers. is time for jae to do something about it and cut the crap i think. it is not good for the reputation of the forum to be discredited in this way. shut down the selling section until we or you can police it properly....simples
on a diff note, can i get entrance to forum loo's as older & need a wee quickly lol


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Not another one!

This is getting a bit silly now.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cannot see how monitoring his posts help, he obviously watches the wanted section and contacts via pm which cannot be monitored at all. I do not blame mods tbh, it's my own fault for being stupid and not googling his name first. I was a member on a marine fish forum and you were not allowed to sell a bean until you had over 50 posts or been a member for over 6 months, was frustrating for honest new members but worked I think, I did exchange pm's with John , but since police involvement I have heard nothing. On a brighter note I have dealt with three other perfect sellers so far also.


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

don't blame yourself mate,it's called trusting people!,we all do it,i've bought quite a few bits and bobs off people on here,and NEVER had a problem,but i'll think twice now before buying stuff as it seems to be happening way too often now,and it's a real shame as there is a load of really helpful and genuine people on here,i hope you get your bits,or your money back,good luck.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i bought twice last night from two regs on here, it isnt the mods fault i know that, all in all they do a fantastic job. but if jae is happy to take all the sponsorship dosh, then as owner he must take responsability for his sellers section. can put up all the t&c's he wants to, but folks are getting fleeced! ure folks no matter mk1 or 2.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

These type of sales are always going to be hard to monitor, yes a feedback section would help, you probably would not buy from an ebay member who just joined and had zero feedback.

Alarm bells rang for me when he refused to have a phone conversation and got a strop on when I asked why not.

If someone selling refuses to speak or give a phone number then don't bother, I sillily assumed that if I had a name and account number etc that these low lives can be easily traced.

I will not rest until he gets what he deserves, if that means trawling car forums spreading the word then so be it.

Hoping police can get my money back, but "sold" the debt to the nastiest person I know, so maybe a double whammy will take place and he gets what he deserves.

Here's hoping he gets to court and I can get to come face to face with him.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Read about him here http://www.fiestaturbo.com/forums/warni ... -vt147337/


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

you dumb fuck
Sent: Today, 18:23 
From: walkersky 
To: skitty 
you dumb fuck, shot yourself in the foot with this statement:

'Hoping police can get my money back, but "sold" the debt to the nastiest person I know, so maybe a double whammy will take place and he gets what he deserves.'

i've printed the screen shot of that and i'll pass it to the police 'if' they pay me a visit

not very clever are you
walkersky
TT Forum Newbee

This sent to me today from the brain box of Britain lol.
Sums up the stupid little scumbag to a tee.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

The same thing happened to me a few years ago but when i phoned the Police (tax collectors in uniform) i was told it was a civil matter so sod off. It really restores my faith in the Police knowing that they could have helped but they wouldn't, obviously there was no money in it for them. I should have been a lot smarter really and offered them £60 quid and said i would accept 3 penalty points. :evil:


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Gave my statement to Norfolk police and now being sent to Cheshire police for investigation, it is fraud so 100% police matter. 
Should be news in next few days and another scum bag no good thief off the streets.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I feel for you mate

I became aware of this gentleman when he posted up offering to get items CF wrapped at "mates" prices

The mods deleted the thread and he threw a load of " I will get you " abuse in my direction (Dont think hes met me lol)

Scum plain and simple, very sad little boy

I would think if he's been done for this before the Police will be interested in this scumbag


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

While I'm at it why is the pondlife still a member here ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jamman said:


> While I'm at it why is the pondlife still a member here ?


Can't see the point in banning him as that would stop any further contact through the forum which could just make the problem even worse :?


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

skitty said:


> another scum bag no good thief off the streets.


hahaha, going to be funny when/if they come to speak to me and i show them the parts clearly in my house freshly painted, also have all the threats you have sent me by pm, all printed out which i will show them


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

walkersky said:


> skitty said:
> 
> 
> > another scum bag no good thief off the streets.
> ...


Trouble is they should be in his front room after 3 weeks ? :roll: :roll:

As this "gentleman" :lol: is a known scammer ( which he is ) he shouldnt be on here end of


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm at it why is the pondlife still a member here ?
> ...


What constant abuse to the buyer from an admitted (ex) scammer (his words) :roll:


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> Trouble is they should be in his front room after 3 weeks ? :roll: :roll:


why would he want them in his front room? :roll:

you don't have a fucking clue what has gone on, i had to get the parts delivered to me, then prep and paint them and i was then ill for a full week

this has nothing to fucking do with you so stay the fuck out of it

i'll have the last laugh when the police come to have a word and realise this guy is wasting their time


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> What constant abuse to the buyer


constant abuse? there hasn't been any abuse to the buyer, more like constant threats to my family/cars/home/myself from the buyer, which btw is all being passed to the police


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I posted in the wanted section for a v6 front bumper and walkersky sent me a pm saying he could do it sprayed and everything... I ignored after seeing he has hardly any posts and is virtually unknown.

He may be totally legit, but i can't afford to take the risk.

Only way forward i think is to only buy off those that are "known" on here. At least until a better system is put in place - this kind of thing is not doing the forum any favours.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

When anyone disagrees with you you have a little tantrum!! You need to grow up little boy, I had a rant at you and told you that I would come to your house and retrieve my money and that your mum would not bail you out this time, that is not threatening your mum, family or propety, you need to learn some social skills and stop your little Paddys, you took my money and promised me delivery within 7/11 days, I have handed ALL our conversations including my threat to you to the police,print out whatever you like but you are a thief/low life and I don't know why I am even responding to your pathetic abusive messages, you are an uneducated, pitiful excuse got a man/boy and you need to get yourself a job and earn money instead of stealing from hard working people you do not know. Now get lost and stop wasting my time. If you have the parts as you claim then post a pic on here tomorrow so we can all see them!! You claim you were Ill yet you messaged me at 4am in the morning with your usual intelligent dialogue. Then you could not post because of the bank holidays, you are a joke without the guts/ backbone to admit you are a thief, I have had 5/6 deliveries over the last week ordered 10 days after you. Run along now and play with your toys you waste of space.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

walkersky said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble is they should be in his front room after 3 weeks ? :roll: :roll:
> ...


Language young man :lol:

I think we can all see what this "gentleman" is like :roll: :roll:

I wouldnt respond on the forum Skitty let the police deal with it you and I know what he's like :wink:


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

skitty said:


> you are an uneducated


me uneducated? learn to use the enter key

i'm just laughing at how pathetic you are, your 42 and you act like a 10 year old, grow up


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> I think we can all see what this "gentleman" is like :roll: :roll:
> 
> I wouldnt respond on the forum Skitty let the police deal with it you and I know what he's like :wink:


yawn :roll:

yes, do let the police deal with it, i'll be the one laughing at the end of it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dont think this "gentleman" will be getting anymore sales here :lol:

Time to move to a new forum how about something French, Peugeot ? x

(dont like the French much) :lol:


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> Dont think this "gentleman" will be getting anymore sales here


really grown up aren't you :roll:

its nothing to do with you, so how about fuck off


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

walkersky said:


> skitty said:
> 
> 
> > you are an uneducated
> ...


Glad you are having fun little man, carry on with your little games so the rest of us can read your intelligent replies and be amused.


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

skitty said:


> walkersky said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are having fun little man, carry on with your little games so the rest of us can read your intelligent replies and be amused.


yawn, so called grown ups on here :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

walkersky said:


> really grown up aren't you :roll:
> 
> its nothing to do with you, so how about fuck off


I sense I could have so much fun with you right now but I'm watching Iron man and it's getting to the good bit so I wont but please do this one thing for me please make sure you manage to get the items (that are at your house) :roll: to the post office tomorrow and get them posted to the poor bloke.

Bet there is a world shortage of packaging/Tsunami/postal strike tomorrow :lol: :lol:


----------



## walkersky (Jan 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> the post office tomorrow and get them posted to the poor bloke


your obviously dumb, why the hell would i use the post office to send a wing, a bumper and slam panel?

you wouldn't as it would cost far too much


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i think we're done here


----------

